# HDS Gen 2 Best Price



## tadslyman (Apr 6, 2009)

Hi,
Looking to buy a HDS7 gen 2 w/o transducer and wondering where the best pricing would be. Would like to use local dealer if possible. I am in the Toledo area. Thanks for the help.
Tad,


----------



## crappiedude (Mar 12, 2006)

I buy all my electronics from Brian @ BBG Marine. He's not local but has good prices.


----------



## greendragon (Sep 20, 2007)

Yes BBG at Pittsburg gives the best prices and customer help is #1.


----------



## mdwbassmaster (Aug 31, 2008)

check out Cabela's they were running a sale on them


----------



## Dan44149 (Apr 12, 2011)

I realize this is a few weeks old... but...

Since you're looking for just the head unit, I see a lot of them on eBay for a lot less. 

I'm about to pull the trigger on the HDS7/LSS-2 bundle at Bass Pro Shops. $1499 and $300 Lowrance rebate.


----------



## tadslyman (Apr 6, 2009)

I am ordering the same bundle today. Check E-bay and you can find a better price than bass


----------



## Dan44149 (Apr 12, 2011)

tadslyman said:


> I am ordering the same bundle today. Check E-bay and you can find a better price than bass


I saw one on eBay for $1200-ish... but this is how I look at it....
1) I don't trust eBay sellers so much.
2) If something's wrong with the unit, BPS has a store a few hours away.
3) 2 day shipping.
4) If you phone the order in, you can use the 6-pay plan with no interest.
5) Do the math on the eBay price... I found there were a few that were informing of the rebate, but most of their prices were same as BPS, Cabela's, Gander.... -$300. That made it look to me like an eBay seller already collected the $300 rebate.


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------

